# Other Forums??



## Gingerred

Hi everyone, 
I've noticed some of the same people here as on Chins and Quills. Does anyone have any ideas on why that board is down?? I'm getting a message that the account is suspended. Is this just my computers??

Kendra


----------



## sebian

No clue. I got the same message. 

I think they forgot to renew their domain a few months ago and resolved that, so I'm not sure why it says the account it suspended.


----------



## AprilD

We are all having the same problem. Hopefully it will be resolved soon.

April


----------



## Zalea

It almost seems like a bandwidth suspension, since it says contact billing. It could be that the forum overused its bandwidth for the month and now it's either pay for more or no site up, or it could be a mix up with the billing (you pay for so long in advance with hosting, maybe the new bill got sent to a spam folder or something). I don't know, though, for sure. Those were just first thoughts on the matter.
Either way, I'm sure it'll be fixed soon and there will probably be an explanation posted.


----------



## Hedgiepets

I see that CnQ is down, but we at HHC are here for you.


----------



## Kalandra

You'll actually find there are a lot of us who are on both forums.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Wow......CnQ's site is still down.


----------



## Jeanette

Ah! I'm going crazy with no C&Q. Hopefully HHC will be able to quench my need for online hedgie-ness. Hello to everyone! 

I guess that I start off as a newbie here... *sigh* That's what I get for only posting over there!


----------



## AprilD

Jeanette said:


> I guess that I start off as a newbie here... *sigh* That's what I get for only posting over there!


Me too. Though I'm personally glad, it is good to branch out. It is nice to see many familiar people as well as some new ones


----------



## Nancy

Since CnQ is down, I wonder if Chin World store's is down too? Any chin people on here?


----------



## FiaSpice

Jeanette said:


> Ah! I'm going crazy with no C&Q. Hopefully HHC will be able to quench my need for online hedgie-ness. Hello to everyone!
> 
> I guess that I start off as a newbie here... *sigh* That's what I get for only posting over there!


Lol. I did the same. I need my hedgie fix!


----------



## HedgeMom

Nancy said:


> Since CnQ is down, I wonder if Chin World store's is down too? Any chin people on here?


Oddly enough, the store is still up. The store is on a different server.

The scary part is not the loss of social contact; that can be worked around (you know that there is a large community of CnQers on Facebook, right?), it's the emergency support that is now missing. Hedgehog owners have other choices. Right here is a very competent choice. But not so much for chinchillas.

CnQ is the only active chinchilla forum that accepts anyone for membership. Other forums don't allow anyone under 18, one only allows people in the US and Canada (like chins in the UK don't need help?), one won't let you join if you breed and don't rescue. A few just have a plain shortage of informed help and are being guided by people who have clue about proper care.


----------



## Jeanette

This forum must have a flood of new members each time C&Q is down.

HM does have a good point though. I hope that it isn't down for too long. The chin side always has so much more drama than the hedgehog side. There is just so much more to deal with.


----------



## numothehedgehog

Welcome to HHC once C&Q is up and running again I hope you guys still stay!
Ive never joined Chins and quills. How is it?

Tell us about your hedgies.
P.S 
WE ARE PICTURE FREAKS~


----------



## Gingerred

I like CnQ cos the little stars tell me when there's a new post. I feel like I'm hunting around here. But since you asked for pictures, here is Winston. He's about 4 months old

Kendra[attachment=0:1x0zbhpa]Winston 2.jpg[/attachment:1x0zbhpa]


----------



## Kalandra

Use the "View new posts" option at the top of the page (just under the HHC forum banner). Its very helpful.


----------



## Zalea

If you're logged in, the boards with posts that you haven't read in them will be red (the little picture over to the left). Then once you go into the board, the posts with new replies will be red too, and if you've replied in them before there is a * there also.


----------



## Nancy

The little circle thingy's beside the topic change colour so you can tell when there is a new post. It's not quite as obvious as on CnQ but still noticeable. Also, as Kalandra mentioned the view new posts works great.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Gingerred said:


> ...here is Winston. He's about 4 months old


He's fierce!!


----------



## numothehedgehog

OMG What color is he!?


----------



## hedgiesrule

i get account suspended on chins and quills,too. but i'm not even a member there. i just tried to join! it's not coming up, though.


----------



## Gingerred

numothehedgehog said:


> OMG What color is he!?


I've been told he's a chocolate

Kendra


----------



## LizardGirl

Gingerred, Winston is ADORABLE! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reaper

An ALGERIAN Chocolate.


----------



## AprilD

Winston is adorable! He looks much bigger now.

Here are my two boys (Hector in white - he is blind from a fire so don't worry that his eyes look different, and Kipper in Chocolate brown). I also have a little elderly lady but she is a recent rescue and is too shy for pictures yet.


----------



## Gingerred

Thanks April, though that's an old picture. He's so big now, that I think he must be full grown, but I doubt it. He just looks bigger than before!!  He's sitting at just over 300g, depending on the amount of poop in him at the time

Kendra


----------



## numothehedgehog

ALGERIAN Chocolate.!?

Hes GORGEOUS * adds to favorite hedgies list.


----------



## Cimredopyh

<3<3<3 Hector!


----------



## Gingerred

April, your guys are so cute!! Winston is not crazy about posing. How's you're litle girl??

Kendra


----------



## AprilD

She is maintaining a steady weight but is hooked on the syringe. She'll eat a little of her kibble but she'll just suck back syringe after syringe of her soft mix (1/2 a/d, 1/4 organic chicken broth, 1/4 sweet potato baby food). If I put it in a dish she just annoints with it. :lol: But alas, while she's syringe feeding I get to see a face (and it is a cute face too)!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Has anyone been able to find out why CnQ is 'suspended'?


----------



## Nancy

Nope. There's been no luck getting a hold of the owner.


----------



## Jeanette

This is sort of scary. I can't remember it ever being down for so long.


----------



## Jeanette

I have had a lot of fun on this site.....

But when is C&Q coming back up?
I miss the chinnie ppl and chat and even the newbies with their 
"why can't I post" questions!!


----------



## smhufflepuff

Yeah; there are definite differences between HHC and CnQ. Both are wonderful resources for hedgie information, but attract somewhat different crowds. Feels weird having so many CnQ people connections just disappear all the sudden.


----------



## Hedgiepets

I do hope that we are helping the CnQ hedgehog people.


----------



## Annabeth

I visited, posted and got info from both. I miss the baby chinnie pics. It also figures that as soon as I have pics of Mina enjoying her SS gifts, the site goes down. :roll:


----------



## HedgeMom

Rumor has it that there will be another similar forum open by this weekend. Stay tuned for breaking news.

Edit:

The new forum is open. Not a lot of baby chinchilla pics but soon, very soon.

http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/index.php (psst, list me as the referring party so I have bragging rights).


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

So what happened to the original CnQ and why the change?


----------



## Kalandra

We do not know what happened to CnQ, the staff from there have tried repeatedly to contact charles the owner with no response. Seeing as the community was suffering a new forum was created. We do not know if CnQ will ever come back or not. For now Chins-n-Hedgies has many of the same members already coming back, (membership is over 60 already and its the first day its been open). Most of the membership are chinchilla owners at the moment.

You can read a statement by Peggy at: http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/s ... d.php?t=58

Basically says what I did above.


----------



## FiaSpice

Looks like the new forum has some problem too, it's not working for me.


----------



## Kalandra

It is experiencing a growing pain. The forum grew much faster than anyone anticipated (over 600 (I think) new members in a week) and my understanding is it needed moved to a web server that could handle its growth. It is, or has already been (not sure) moved to a dedicated server. Be patient, it is a brand new forum, they may experience a growing pain every now and then.


----------

